# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Old lino tiles

## EmmaP

Hi all, 
I have an old house (over 100 years old) with many eras of renovation. There are a bunch of 12x12 inch lino tiles laid over a concrete slab which are cracking and disintegrating. I have no idea how old they are. I cleaned up some of the debris today and found a hard, dark colo*u*red adhesive underneath. I decided not to do any more scraping and have left it alone. Photo attached. I reali*s*e that it is hard to tell if something has asbestos visually, but I wondered if you had any advice on how to handle this. Should I try to cover it with something just in case or spray it with something (e.g. boncrete or PVA) rather than leaving it uncovered? 
Any advice or information is much appreciated!

----------


## craka

> Hi all, 
> I have an old house (over 100 years old) with many eras of renovation. There are a bunch of 12x12 inch lino tiles laid over a concrete slab which are cracking and disintegrating. I have no idea how old they are. I cleaned up some of the debris today and found a hard, dark colo*u*red adhesive underneath. I decided not to do any more scraping and have left it alone. Photo attached. I reali*s*e that it is hard to tell if something has asbestos visually, but I wondered if you had any advice on how to handle this. Should I try to cover it with something just in case or spray it with something (e.g. boncrete or PVA) rather than leaving it uncovered? 
> Any advice or information is much appreciated!

  The only real way to tell is to take a sample and have it tested.   However asbestos was used in lino tile underlays, so take precautions if breaking it up/removing it.

----------


## FrodoOne

If they are "cracking and disintegrating", it is probable that the adhesive is giving way (or has given way), particularly if they are lifting at the edges.
If so, they should be  easy to lift as *whole tiles* without breaking them further by using a wide blade underneath them and replace them with something more appropriate to today. 
If they are "*lino tiles*" they are _unlikely_ to contain asbestos. 
Linoleum is made of materials such as solidified linseed oil (linoxyn), pine rosin, ground cork dust, wood flour, and mineral fillers such as calcium carbonate, most commonly on a burlap or canvas backing. Pigments are often added to the materials to create the desired colour finish. (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linoleum)
If they have a burlap or canvas backing they will be linoleum. 
If they are really *vinyl* tiles (with no backing) they *are* likely to contain asbestos.  However  the asbestos will be strongly bound to the vinyl and is unlikely to create significant dust - unless you try really hard to do so, such as rubbing with sand-paper.  
Any detritus from them is likely to be relatively solid lumps which will fall to the ground rather than float in the air. 
However, try not to break them, take precautions when removing them and dispose of them appropriately.

----------


## EmmaP

Thanks for the advice, Craka. I was not planning to remove the lino for some time yet (too many other jobs in the house). Given that there are already some broken pieces, I was wondering if there are any precautions that I can take without removing the whole lot?

----------


## joynz

If there are broken pieces, get them tested now.   
Re. the broken edges: I would just lay some cheap sacrificial vinyl over them.  Loose lay, or taped down at the edges.  E.g. from Bunnings. 
What is the eventual finish going to be?

----------


## EmmaP

Thanks for the advice ... I am completely new to renovating such an old house with so many unknowns. I cant see any backing so I guess they are actually vinyl. Will get some new lino this week to protect it as suggested. Re: final finish - I havent really decided what to do yet. I had assumed that we would remove these tiles and probably lay ceramic tiles. I imagine that they will keep falling off so we will need to remove them before laying anything more permanent. Any tips for the future most welcome.

----------


## FrodoOne

Dear *EmmaP*, 
Yes, asbestos is a problem. 
In Cement Sheeting it is a problem, because of the "friable nature" of the material concerned.
However, Vinyl Floor tiles are not friable. 
Can you see that which I am trying to say here? 
Floating asbestos particles ARE dangerous.
If the material concerned does not readily produce floating particles - ????? 
Of course, it *may* be possible that if a young person inhaled just *one* asbestos particle it *may* be that his/her life may be shortened by that one event.
Obviously, one must exercise caution, but please do not get paranoid. 
Please note that, just because I am paranoid, it doesn't mean that they are *not* out to get me!

----------


## johnc

Some floor tiles do contain asbestos, the vinyl you have doesn't look like that type but if worried get them tested, in fact if uncertain about a product the cost of a test is small beer compared to peace of mind.

----------


## joynz

> Dear *EmmaP*, 
> Yes, asbestos is a problem. 
> In Cement Sheeting it is a problem, because of the "friable nature" of the material concerned.
> However, Vinyl Floor tiles are not friable. 
> Can you see that which I am trying to say here? 
> Floating asbestos particles ARE dangerous.
> If the material concerned does not readily produce floating particles - ????? 
> Of course, it *may* be possible that if a young person inhaled just *one* asbestos particle it *may* be that his/her life may be shortened by that one event.
> Obviously, one must exercise caution, but please do not get paranoid. 
> Please note that, just because I am paranoid, it doesn't mean that they are *not* out to get me!

  Cement sheet isn’t necessarily friable.  It becomes dangerous if broken, weathered, or sanded or cut - which releases particles. 
If they contain asbestos, then tiles that are flaking or breaking would definitely pose a risk. 
Though no need to worry unnecessarily, as you say.

----------


## EmmaP

Hi everyone - Thanks for all your replies. I decided to cover the the old tiles for now. They looked pretty bad anyway.  :Smilie:  Will get them tested before we do any major work. Thanks again!

----------


## awremoved

> Hi everyone - Thanks for all your replies. I decided to cover the the old tiles for now. They looked pretty bad anyway.  Will get them tested before we do any major work. Thanks again!

  Is it illegal to remove asbestos on your own? Im just curious about the news last week

----------


## craka

> Is it illegal to remove asbestos on your own? Im just curious about the news last week

  
Depends on one which state you live in,  what quantity you want to remove and also if it is non-friable asbestos.         All friable asbestos has to be removed by a licenced asbestos removal.

----------

